# Ramos' ADA Mini-M



## rrrrramos

Updating this post with the most recent infor. For the record I originally planned to do a 45-P but changed to a Mini-M then a week later caught a deal in the SnS for one. As of today (8/12/09) the only thing I need to get this tank running would be the heater, which will be in inline heater. 


*Tank*: 
ADA Mini-M
*Light*: 
ADA Solar Mini M
*Substrate*: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
*Filter*: 
Eheim 2211 with ADA Mini P-1 and ADA Mini V-1
*CO2*: 
Victor VTS-253A w/ Fabco NV & 2.5# Tank
*Ferts*: 
ADA Brighty K


As far as plants, I've got a short list in my head of stuff I might like in here. Here are a few I'm considering. 
Utricularia graminifolia
Marsiela minuta
Fissidens fontanus
Stems of some sort, preferably short, colorful ones that aren't Rotala sp. 'Mini' 

Hardscpae will be Seiryu or Ryuoh Stone

*Fauna*: 
Blue Pearls/Blue Tigers/Some blue shrimp more or less.


The Tank:









The Light:









The Filter









The Pipes:









The Co2 & Ferts:









The Plunge:









The Inspiration

Thats about it! Stay tuned for updates to this!​


----------



## chase127

a think a 2211 might be too week.. 2213 would be best. or a 2211 + a powerhead/pump


----------



## garuf

Yeah I'd be saying a 2211 is gonna be on the feeble side, I had a eheim 2224 on a 45x30x30 tank and I found that woefully underpowered.


----------



## rrrrramos

I'm gonna live life on the wild side and try out the 2211 on there. If that doesn't seem adequate then I'll throw the Hagen Mini Elite I have in my NanoCube in as well, and diffuse CO2 with that.


----------



## CL

rrrrramos said:


> \
> Rocks & Driftwood I got from *clwatkins*, he took the pic too


LOL!
I'm sure that you can make a better scape than that


----------



## rrrrramos

Haha maybe I should put the disclaimer "pictures for reference only"
I don't have any pics of everything altogether except for that one, they are currently split between both my tanks! Part of me realllllly wants to order this stuff now, its so tempting!!


----------



## CL

rrrrramos said:


> Haha maybe I should put the disclaimer "pictures for reference only"
> I don't have any pics of everything altogether except for that one, they are currently split between both my tanks! Part of me realllllly wants to order this stuff now, its so tempting!!


and what is the other part saying?


----------



## rrrrramos

The other part wants to get the hell out of Illinois and set this up back in Texas! And I can't do that without money!


----------



## CL

rrrrramos said:


> The other part wants to get the hell out of Illinois and set this up back in Texas! And I can't do that without money!


lol, can't argue with that


----------



## sunfire99

Looks like a cool project! I like the stand a lot.


----------



## el_santo

Cool another 45-P. I got mine yesterday so I'll be tagging along this thread for inspiration.


----------



## chase127

45ps are great little tanks. good luck man  and good luck keeping your wallet closed :flick:


----------



## bartak

Dude, get a big tank. I had little tanks for ever and I enjoy my 58 way more than any of the small ones. and you can can score a sweet deal on craigslist.


----------



## rrrrramos

bartak said:


> Dude, get a big tank. I had little tanks for ever and I enjoy my 58 way more than any of the small ones. and you can can score a sweet deal on craigslist.


I'm the opposite way. I started at 30g and am now 15 & below. Though I wasn't planting the 30... 
I'll probably get bigger once I am living somewhere I plan to stay for a while. For now small tanks are good for short stays haha.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Your Eheim is so cute! How tall is it?


----------



## rrrrramos

Haha it's about 13" I think.


----------



## rrrrramos

I'm worried about the inevitability of me starting this tank before I move.
Just picked this great deal in the SnS (Thanks *nellis*!)









Got it for $50 shipped 
Swagelok/Nupro SS-SS2-A (Thanks *LeftC*!)
Clippard Solenoid w/ cord
Inline Glass Bubble Counter
Brass Check Valve
Glass Nano Diffuser
Brass Permaseal
All the fittings I need
and a 3-way manifold, which is perfect for right now cuz I can split the Co2 between both my tanks. 
So now I just need the ADA goodies


----------



## CL

Nice stuff!


----------



## rrrrramos

So, mini update. I have my first set of ADA products on the way, the P-1 and V-1 intake & outflow, from Craig. Will probably be here next week or so. I'm excited 
I'm also considering going with a Mini-M or Mini-L and setting up a second tank like a 20 or 30g because I'm already feeling limited in my 12g and 10g will just give me even less room! Haha.


----------



## Craigthor

Wonder where CL got that wood? Your Lilys should be there Tuesday or Wednesday. When they arrive, they will fit that 2211 perfectly.

Don't forget an inline Hydor 200 heater, works like a champ on my Mini M.

Craig


----------



## rrrrramos

Good call! I'll have to add that to my "Need to Buy" list haha. 
Anyone got any suggestions if I should stick with the 45-P or go with a smaller ADA tank and run a 20gL for bigger plants?


----------



## Craigthor

rrrrramos said:


> Good call! I'll have to add that to my "Need to Buy" list haha.
> Anyone got any suggestions if I should stick with the 45-P or go with a smaller ADA tank and run a 20gL for bigger plants?


 
Go with the Mini M so you can buy the Heater and other toys. Next thing you know you'll be all ADA.

Craig


----------



## rrrrramos

Haha that's my fear! I'm sure I'll catch the addiction come next week


----------



## Ugly Genius

The Mini-M is a perfect sized tank, in my opinion. Big enough to do what you want yet small enough to rescape in a few hours.


----------



## rrrrramos

Well my pipes from Craig came in today. If you've seen his tank, you've seen the pipes. Might I add they look great and I think the addiction is starting to kick in! It's taking everything in my power to not pull the trigger on a Mini-M right now! 
I do have a couple questions though, if anyone can give any advice. So far I'm still planning to keep the light and get the bulb. A) Would the 36W light be too intense for the tank, and B) Would the ~2.5" hang-off on either side be detractive from the overall look of the tank? Another option is using the 27W lamp that is over my 2.5g, and that'd also make the start-up costs even cheaper. 
Also, as far as a foreground plant, would UG or Elatine triandra be a good look? I'm really liking both of them right now!


----------



## Craigthor

Pics.


----------



## rrrrramos




----------



## Ugly Genius

Thirty-six is too much for a Mini-M, in my opinion. 
It's doable with a ton of CO2, but with razor-thin margins for error. 
I'd recommend twenty-seven watts. If you can find a non-screw-in/non-quad-tube type fixture, that'd be best.
UG does not need all that much light and carpets as a part of it's nature and not in relation to light intensity, like Glosso.
So wattage is not really the priority so much as CO2 levels and flow. (UG likes flow, I've found.)


----------



## rrrrramos

I'll give the Hampton Bay desk lamp I've got a try to start with then. 
It _is_ a quad-tube and _not_ the 8000K I was wanting from the ADA bulb, but I can't bring myself to spend over $200 on a light for a 5.5g tank!


----------



## Kayen

Hey UG, didn't you have a nonquad tube 27w lamp over your riverrun?

Maybe you can hook rrrramos here up ;p.

Or if you scored like i did with $9 Ottlites... haha.

DIY:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=9_16&products_id=262
This bulb+ 

http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1364
This Ballast.

Find your own reflector.


----------



## Craigthor

rrrrramos said:


> I'll give the Hampton Bay desk lamp I've got a try to start with then.
> It _is_ a quad-tube and _not_ the 8000K I was wanting from the ADA bulb, but I can't bring myself to spend over $200 on a light for a 5.5g tank!


nudge nudge the Mini Solar is worth it.

Craig


----------



## rrrrramos

I'm getting things prepped for this tank, started selling stuff from my other tanks. If I can get enough from that, or even close to enough, I'm going to end up getting the Solar-M. I'm pricing everything out and am curious as to what size AquaSoil I'll need. Will the 3L bag suffice for ~2 inches of substrate?


----------



## CL

Woot woot! I don't think the 3 liters would make a 2 inch deep layer of substrate. It might though, but trust me, if you bought the 9L bag, you _would_ find use for the extra substrate.


----------



## rrrrramos

clwatkins10 said:


> Woot woot! I don't think the 3 liters would make a 2 inch deep layer of substrate. It might though, but trust me, if you bought the 9L bag, you _would_ find use for the extra substrate.


If I have leftover I fear I'm gonna end up buying another tank... You guys are a bad influence! Haha. 9L it is!


----------



## Craigthor

9L works well with extra to play with.

Craig


----------



## redza

sorry to hijack but what are you using that 2211 on? i was thinking of getting a 2211 for my 10gal tank. will it have the "oomph" to filter it?
that little hob in my tank is getting lame.


----------



## rrrrramos

I was using the 2211 on a 2.5g, now I'm going to be using it on a Mini-M, which is like 5.4g.
From what everyone told me at the beginning of this thread, it is not adequate for a 10g tank.


----------



## rrrrramos

I did what I said I wouldn't do. Bought the tank. Got a deal in the SnS and couldn't resist.


----------



## rrrrramos

Well, looks like I'll be stuck in this town for a few months longer. In that case I might as well set this up, no point not to. And if I get enough OT from all the hours I've been working this week I might even pick up the light soon too!


----------



## Craigthor

rrrrramos said:


> Well, looks like I'll be stuck in this town for a few months longer. In that case I might as well set this up, no point not to. And if I get enough OT from all the hours I've been working this week I might even pick up the light soon too!


what light you going to use?


----------



## rrrrramos

I'll probably use the Hampton Bay desk lamp to dry start the tank, then do the Solar-M when I fill it.


----------



## rrrrramos

The tank _should_ be here tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm going to steal some AquaSoil from my brothers tank that he is dry starting, taking it from the half without the plants. Trying to get some rocks & UG in the SnS to no avail though. I did come up with a name for the tank though. I'll wait till its up to announce though.


----------



## malaybiswas

Sorry to hijack on it again (since you are really not showing any pictorial progress ), but I have got a few suggestions earlier to go for filters that are recommended for double the size of your tank, to keep the water real clean. One of the recos was from AF when I asked them why they have 2-3 filters for some of their big display tanks. 

I took the advice and so far happy on the results.


----------



## rrrrramos

malaybiswas said:


> Sorry to hijack on it again (since you are really not showing any pictorial progress ), but I have got a few suggestions earlier to go for filters that are recommended for double the size of your tank, to keep the water real clean. One of the recos was from AF when I asked them why they have 2-3 filters for some of their big display tanks.
> 
> I took the advice and so far happy on the results.


Fine then. I'll post some pictures! 




























Got the tank in this morning, if I can ever find any stones for this tank then maybe I'll have it running soon! I'm likely gonna use the light up there to begin a dry start if this gets set up here. It's 50/50 40W but there will be no water in the tank so I won't really have to worry about algae with the actinic. 
Also gotta find some 13mm and 11mm clear tubing for the filter, elbows for the pipes tubing wouldn't hurt either but I have no idea where to find those...
TBH the tank is bigger than what I was expecting, which is nice. I think this filter will be more than adequate on this tank though, if I'm not mistaken the 2211 is rated for 35g and this is ~5.4g, and I'm pretty sure it is what's used on the Mini-M's in the ADA Gallery. Anyways, glad to be part of the club now, my wallet isn't happy but that's besides the point!


----------



## trigun808

very nice tank 
maybe you should get a 60p as well *Nudges* hah


----------



## rrrrramos

trigun808 said:


> very nice tank
> maybe you should get a 60p as well *Nudges* hah


Any more tanks WILL be waiting until I get back to Texas.
But. I might also have a deal on a 60-P with stand when I make it back there. So I won't rule that out. Haha


----------



## rrrrramos

Oh look, there's stuff in here. 
Taking the dry start approach since I don't have an adequate light for it yet. Or any hardscape. Just gonna try to get this to carpet while I'm in the town (about two more months or so) and work it out as necessary.






























Edit: 
I'm looking for stones like the ones used in this tank to use in here. Can anyone ID these for me? 
I'm looking for ones _around_ the same general size too. Any heads up on finding some will def help!


----------



## CL

woot woot!!


----------



## Ugly Genius

I think the stone's Ryouh. It could be Seiryu, but I'd wager it's Ryouh. Whichever, it's the same type as the main stone in my Do!aqua Mini-M that I got from AFA.


----------



## rrrrramos

Thank you, I'm trying to find some in the SnS and I think I have a source for some regardless of which it is. I'm not sure of the difference between the two, but I really like how that ones looks. 
Also, I set this up with Eco-Complete today because I got the UG in and haven't ordered the Aquasoil yet. I'm probably going to just grow it out in this stuff and save the AS till I am down in TX.


----------



## vtkid

Couldn't wait to get it started huh. At least you can dry start it before you leave.


----------



## 4f1hmi

Very nice Alex! Goodluck on your new set up. Nice to hear it got to you right away.


----------



## rrrrramos

Wow, I wasn't expecting to see the UG growing so soon! Not picture-worthy at the moment the growth is so minimal but wow it was fast! Got the tank angled right now too, and some Aquasoil on the way, but that probably won't go in until I move. Still lookin for those stones...


----------



## rrrrramos

Alright so I got some questions for you guys. I don't really care to spend almost ~$20 to get a Garden Mat shipped here, but I need something to go under the tank. What is an acceptable alternative that will prevent slipping (of course) and more importantly separate the bottom of the tank from the stand? I'm looking for something the same height and material possibly, and I know I've seen people use other stuff. I just can't have the bottom of the tank touching the base of the light. 
Also, once the light gets here I might fill the tank in hopes of "explode mode" happening with the UG. It's already growing which means its established itself and most importantly is rooted. I'll try to get some pics once my battery is charged.


----------



## CAM6467

Moving back to Texas?! Welcome home! I remember you telling me that you were from Denton on my thread. I hope your move goes well. I lost most of my plants moving from Denton to Roanoke (10-15 miles), so I hope you have better luck moving the 1,000 miles from Illinois to Texas. 

Charlie


----------



## rrrrramos

Lol the only plants I'm taking will be the UG & the M. minuta. I'm not sure the town I'm gonna end up at somewhere between Irving and Denton again. I can't wait!


----------



## rrrrramos

​
It's growing a little bit now, trying to decide if I should fill it now and hope it explodes, or sit out the dry start a little bit longer. 
Oh I got a new light for the tank too.


----------



## vtkid

I would give it about a week and then fill it, You must be jones'in to fill that baby up. looks like it has started to grow nicely though.


----------



## jaidexl

Nice start. Have you thought about propping the front of the tank up an inch or so? That would avoid any algae growth up front and any dry spots in the back as you complete your dry start.


----------



## rrrrramos

Yeah it's been propped up at an angle with some DVDs. I just wanted some pics of it with the light and all haha.


----------



## KentCurtis

rrrrramos said:


> Alright so I got some questions for you guys. I don't really care to spend almost ~$20 to get a Garden Mat shipped here, but I need something to go under the tank. What is an acceptable alternative that will prevent slipping (of course) and more importantly separate the bottom of the tank from the stand? I'm looking for something the same height and material possibly, and I know I've seen people use other stuff. I just can't have the bottom of the tank touching the base of the light.
> Also, once the light gets here I might fill the tank in hopes of "explode mode" happening with the UG. It's already growing which means its established itself and most importantly is rooted. I'll try to get some pics once my battery is charged.


Hey rrrrramos, instead of paying 20$ for the garden mat I would suggest trying some cabinet drawer liner. I use pieces I cut to fit for all my tanks. They sell different colors and possibly sizes (height wise). You can get a big roll for really cheap at wal-mart or a bed and bath store. Here is a picture. Hope this helps!


----------



## jaidexl

rrrrramos said:


> Yeah it's been propped up at an angle with some DVDs. I just wanted some pics of it with the light and all haha.


Oh, my bad :icon_mrgr


----------



## rrrrramos

vtkid said:


> I would give it about a week and then fill it, You must be jones'in to fill that baby up. looks like it has started to grow nicely though.


Yeah I didn't notice how much it had actually grown till I posted these pics. I was expecting at least a little die-off from the dry start but to my surprise I've had none! 



KentCurtis said:


> Hey rrrrramos, instead of paying 20$ for the garden mat I would suggest trying some cabinet drawer liner. I use pieces I cut to fit for all my tanks. They sell different colors and possibly sizes (height wise). You can get a big roll for really cheap at wal-mart or a bed and bath store. Here is a picture. Hope this helps!


Thanks! I'm gonna have to check that out! I got the light from the SnS and everything is great about it except for the base having a bit of rust. I don't want it to stain the tank, and don't want it to happen again in the future if I get some water spills on the side so I want something between the two. It's not a problem right now as the tank is tilted but better to be prepared for when I do fill it!


----------



## CL

When did you get the mini solar? Sure is a mince light!
I was at wal mart yesterday and they have the drawer lines for $7. I would suggest painting the part of this mini solar with the rust to keep it from rusting any more. You would just need to take a wire brush the the rusted part first to make sure that you get good adhesion.


----------



## rrrrramos

clwatkins10 said:


> When did you get the mini solar? Sure is a mince light!
> I was at wal mart yesterday and they have the drawer lines for $7. I would suggest painting the part of this mini solar with the rust to keep it from rusting any more. You would just need to take a wire brush the the rusted part first to make sure that you get good adhesion.


Showed up on the doorstep yesterday  Aquasoil should be here today 
I'm looking for a way to actually get rid of the rust. I know there are a few out there, gonna keep looking till I find something that doesn't involve harsh chemicals and stuff.


----------



## CL

Well, WD40 works well. I wouldn't worry about using it because it's not going in the aquarium. As long as you wipe it all off after you have removed the rust, I wouldn't worry about fumes either.


----------



## niptek

rrrrramos said:


> Showed up on the doorstep yesterday  Aquasoil should be here today
> I'm looking for a way to actually get rid of the rust. I know there are a few out there, gonna keep looking till I find something that doesn't involve harsh chemicals and stuff.



this should take the rust off


----------



## rrrrramos

I'm so excited, I'm off tomorrow so this is gonna get filled! It won't look any different, but it'll be easier to get pictures of and hopefully the UG will fill out faster. Plus I finally get to put on my glass pipes!


----------



## rrrrramos

Sorry for the quality, can't find the transfer cable for my camera so phone pics have to suffice for now!


----------



## rrrrramos

I really need a hardscape in here. And longer scissors and tweezers. So far I love this tank, even with how empty it is. It's just such a difference from the other tanks I've had. I've seen some bashing on these forums lately of ADA products and the people who buy them, but if you're serious about this hobby it really is the best stuff you can buy. I'm glad that my tank, light, glassware and substrate are all ADA, not only is everything a pleasure to look at but it gives you sort of a push to make the tank look good. /rant over

Sorry bout that, been bugging me lately. Anyways I've been looking around for rocks for this tank, my search in the SnS has thus far been fruitless (going on 2 months now I think...) and going around to local garden stores didn't get me much other than a couple free rocks that I'm not impressed with really. While I'd really like Seriyu or Ryuoh stone for this tank I'm starting to think I'll have to consider other options. The lace rock/lava rock I originally got for this tank is forever in my 2.5g with the exception of one mid sized rock that I don't want to just toss into here. 
The water has cleared up a bit since posting those pictures yesterday, but I still can't find the damn transfer cable! 
Also, finally, I have a question. Don't know if you can tell but I switched the substrate out to Aquasoil since nothing was really taking root and the stuff we put in my brothers tank with the AS took hold and is spreading pretty decently. I'm aware that there are nutrients in the substrate, and I've read that you don't have to dose tanks with Aquasoil for a good few months after setup. Is that true? I don't know how much I like the idea of _not_ dosing...


----------



## Craigthor

rrrrramos said:


> I really need a hardscape in here. And longer scissors and tweezers. So far I love this tank, even with how empty it is. It's just such a difference from the other tanks I've had. I've seen some bashing on these forums lately of ADA products and the people who buy them, but if you're serious about this hobby it really is the best stuff you can buy. I'm glad that my tank, light, glassware and substrate are all ADA, not only is everything a pleasure to look at but it gives you sort of a push to make the tank look good. /rant over
> 
> Sorry bout that, been bugging me lately. Anyways I've been looking around for rocks for this tank, my search in the SnS has thus far been fruitless (going on 2 months now I think...) and going around to local garden stores didn't get me much other than a couple free rocks that I'm not impressed with really. While I'd really like Seriyu or Ryuoh stone for this tank I'm starting to think I'll have to consider other options. The lace rock/lava rock I originally got for this tank is forever in my 2.5g with the exception of one mid sized rock that I don't want to just toss into here.
> The water has cleared up a bit since posting those pictures yesterday, but I still can't find the damn transfer cable!
> Also, finally, I have a question. Don't know if you can tell but I switched the substrate out to Aquasoil since nothing was really taking root and the stuff we put in my brothers tank with the AS took hold and is spreading pretty decently. I'm aware that there are nutrients in the substrate, and I've read that you don't have to dose tanks with Aquasoil for a good few months after setup. Is that true? I don't know how much I like the idea of _not_ dosing...


 
:hihi: on the ADA rant. :icon_twis I usually wait about 2 weeks to start dosing on a fresh Aquasoil tank. Some say no need to at all but I start early and dose lightly help prevent the algae from taking hold IMO. Good flow and High CO2 help with that also. You will still get the usual Daitoms and GDA/ GSA on the glass but those just have to run there courses or you can frequently scrape the glass.

For a single pair of scissors and tweezers I would go with:

ADA Pro Pincesettes L

and if you don't mind getting wet the 

ADA Spring Type Curved point scissors

or if you don't like getting wet you can choose the 

ADA Wave type my second favorite type of scissor

Followed by the 

ADA Nude type.

The scissors are up front costly but I really find the comfortable to use.

Craig


----------



## rrrrramos

Lol, well due to a couple issues coming up I can't spring for ADA maintenance tools at the moment, but thank you for the heads up on the dosing! Hopefully I find a decent hardscape for this soon!!


----------



## rrrrramos

Temporary hardscape and fast growing stems to help with cycling (R. rotudifolia)​


----------



## speedie408

Hoping to see that UG flourish for you man. I'm guessing that's the portion you got from 4f1hmi?


----------



## rrrrramos

speedie408 said:


> Hoping to see that UG flourish for you man. I'm guessing that's the portion you got from 4f1hmi?


That it is! I'm glad I got some pictures up, I didn't realize that it's actually grown some since the other pics! It's melting a little but but I'd be lying if I said I didn't expect that to happen... I'm actually surprised by how much has stayed alive, as with the research I did I'd been under the impression that all but the hardiest portions would melt away while acclimating and then would grow back almost uncontrollably!


----------



## rrrrramos

Finally got the DSLR and all the stuff for it! 



















​
Finally found some rocks for this thing, can't wait to get em in and see what I can do with them. I think I might actually keep a little of the Rotala in here too, I ended up not liking it much in my other tank but for some reason it looks nicer in here... maybe it's the light?


----------



## rrrrramos

Got some rocks in from Craig. After a while of hammer bashing, I got these two that I like for the tank. I'm not sure if I need another or if I should be good with these.








​


----------



## Ariel301

Nice rocks! It's turning out to be a pretty little tank. Any plans for fish in there?


----------



## rrrrramos

No plans for fish. When I move I'll be getting shrimp for it though, either Blue Pearls (likely) or Blue Tigers if I can find em for a good enough price.


----------



## lookin_around

Man, where have I been?!? I didn't know you even got a MiniM. I may finally be able to upgrade to a large tank soon. I'll be moving out of this small condo into a large house so I may make some changes .

This tank has some potential, hope you have fun with it!

Time to go update my thread.


----------



## CL

I like the rocks, though I would add a third, smaller rock in there somewhere. It's really looking nice!


----------



## rrrrramos

clwatkins10 said:


> I like the rocks, though I would add a third, smaller rock in there somewhere. It's really looking nice!


I suppose that means that between the games tomorrow it'll be hammertime! 
BTW can I HIGHLY recommend dosing after the first couple weeks even if you've got Aquasoil? I'll edit this post with the pics I just took once I resize them but OMG see all those stems that are about 1 1/2" from the top? I think the tallest one has about 1/4" till it hits. And the UG is growing like wildfire!











I put the small rock in here for now as well, mostly to make sure it doesn't screw with the water chemistry, and to make sure the color was to my liking when it was submerged. Two for two!! And can you spot the new plant?


----------



## rrrrramos

Snapped these just now, kinda crappy I guess my click-n-shoot doesn't take tank pics well when the sunlight is out! Anyways, these are pics of the Hydrocotyle verticillata just to show it, and then top shot just to show the progress of the UG.


----------



## Coltonorr

Nice! 
Cant wait to see that forground fill in.


----------



## rrrrramos

No real updates, but a question perhaps you guys could answer. I have green water. This is the first tank I've had it in, it's been going on about a week, started a few days after I started dosing (doing about half recommended EI dosing). Now when my brother had GW in his 20g, it would become more intense as the day went on, and a little bit clearer as soon as the lights were off. Mine is the exact opposite. During lights out, it's pretty cloudy, not so bad that I can't see front to back, but still cloudy. During the course of lights on, within about 3 hours it's almost fully clear. I have no idea whats going on there! Any ideas?

On a more positive note, that Hydrocotyle is growing amazingly well. I received about 13 nodes, and I already have 10 new ones growing! It's such a cool little plant!


----------



## rrrrramos

Well, moving within the next two weeks. Having a GW bout with this thing, but I guess that won't be a problem soon! Like all the algae floating in the water, the plants in this tank are growing great! It's halfway though a blackout right now though, so I don't know how they are doing right now. Hopefully the three days I'm not seeing these things, they stay alive.


----------



## welchrock

heyyyy rrrrramos you made a post on one of my threads and i'm now getting a chance to check out this mini-m. very very nice! 

I like that you're all about 100%-ADA. Not for me but maybe someday; quality is quality.


----------



## rrrrramos

welchrock said:


> heyyyy rrrrramos you made a post on one of my threads and i'm now getting a chance to check out this mini-m. very very nice!
> 
> I like that you're all about 100%-ADA. Not for me but maybe someday; quality is quality.


Thanks! It's being a PITA right now, but that's normal tank startup!

I'm far from all ADA. I think there are only four parts of this tank, wait, Aquasoil so 5, that are ADA. 
I posted in another thread, but I got all of this in the SnS, and got some of it at good prices. I did the math there and calculated that everything that I got on this tank should retail for over $700. Everything on this tank cost me a total of about $450 (including plants, hardscape; everything) Subtract what I already had (filter, Co2) and I paid closer to $200 total. And the beauty of this hobby, is that my total out of pocket expenses only came to about $60. Most of the startup cost of this tank was funded by selling plants from my other tanks in the SnS. It just goes to show that good deals can be had if you just keep an eye out for them. 
I do love the seamlessness of the full ADA look though. And I just can't stop saying how great Aquasoil is! I started with Flourite, that was alright, but the regular one is kinda unsightly to me now. Then Eco-Complete, honestly I liked this better than Flourite, but that was mostly just for looks. Now that I've used Aquasoil, I'm sold. And it's a curse too, because I don't think I could ever use another substrate! Loaded w/ nutrients, lowers pH, plants root great in it!


----------



## rrrrramos

Some post-blackout, pre-teardown pictures I snapped tonight.

FTS: 









3/4 Left:









3/4 Right:









Carpets coming along nicely on the left!









So-so on the right!









And I just like this picture







​


----------



## Bastian

Your UG looks awesome!! :O Your applying a special fertilization regime for the UG?

Greetz,

Bastian


----------



## rrrrramos

Nothing special for the UG, just keeping Co2 high, and dosing EI. 
For dosing I've lately been doing
1/16 tsp KNO3
1/32 tsp K2SO4
1/64 tsp K2PHO4
1/64 - 1/32 Plantex CSM+B


----------



## rrrrramos

I smashed some more rocks and came out with the two on the right in this picture. I like the rock that I have in the tank now too much to not use it, but I'm torn between which one of the new ones to use! 











And you can kinda tell in here, my UG is mad at me. It's also probably mad that there is a thin layer of what I'd say are green diatoms over it. I've decided though that I will likely _not _be filling this when I get back to Texas until I have my own apartment (likely two to three months) and will dry restart the tank. That will let me replant according to how I do the hardscape as well.


----------



## rrrrramos

Getting ready for the big trip! Let's hope the 950 miles and 14+ hours in a big dark box don't ruin it! 
I'll be setting it up with the hardscape and such when I get down to Texas, and letting it dry start from there. Unless I decide to go a totally different route (which knowing me I likely will), I'm planning on a full carpet of UG with the Hydrocoytle planted close to the rocks, and a background of HM (I took a few stems from my brothers tank) 
Oh and get this. After running for what, like 4 or 5 months I think, today, the day I had planned to tear down the tank, my Co2 ran out. Talk about perfect timing! I should post something when I get it set up down in the good ol state.


----------



## hyphination

hope the move goes smoothly!! I too, am trying to do a dry start, so I'm rooting for both of us.


----------



## Randy Lau

I have such bad luck with the dry start method. Hope all goes well with yours =) .


----------



## rrrrramos

Randy Lau said:


> I have such bad luck with the dry start method. Hope all goes well with yours =) .


I've had good luck with it with HC and we dry started by brothers 20 long with tons of different plants. The trick with most plants is to dry start for about 3 weeks, let the roots establish and let bacteria form in the substrate, and then fill it. For most carpet plants there should be an explosion of growth after filling.


----------



## rrrrramos

Snapshot taken today. Everything did well with the move, even though it rained like crazy for 900 miles of the trip!! Dry start till I move out of my friends house and into a place of my own.

Oh and we went to The Fish Gallery in Dallas today. I was in heaven. They had a display case of their ADA stuff and I had to hold myself back from picking up a Mini-S and some Aquasoil! 








​


----------



## danepatrick

looks like everything made the trip well! roud:


----------



## rrrrramos

Oh yeah. I was amazed with how much UG there was! I have like pretty much all the area I want it to be covering already covered. You can't see everything there is in this tank in that shot, but it's got UG going all along the front with the Hydrocoytle places in various spots near the rocks. Along the back and in the open space between the two bigger rocks I've got some HM back there, which once filled, I plan to let grow big on the sides of the rocks and get another stem (undecided) to go in the middle area between the rocks. 

Any comments on the scape? I went through a couple of them and picked this one with my buddy. I was hoping the bigger rock would be bigger once used in the scape but it works as is, I suppose.


----------



## rrrrramos

​
There hasn't been much change to speak of here. A few new shoots from the Hydrocoytle and the UG is growing a bit, but nothing major.


----------



## Neoman

Not sure if you mentioned, but how long is it gonna be till you fill this up? And are you still going the all shrimp tank route?


----------



## rrrrramos

It depends. If I end up staying in this house it'll be probably 1.5 to 2 months. If I am gonna need to move to a new place I'm gonna dry start it for as long as I'm here. And yeah, once I fill it it'll be shrimp, I MIGHT get some of those bororas I saw in Dallas though.


----------



## malaybiswas

Wouldn't hydrocotyle cover the rocks? I have some of those in a 20g and they are "invasive". Needs heavy pruning.


----------



## rrrrramos

I doubt it would cover the rocks, in this lighting it shouldn't grow more than 1.5"


----------



## rrrrramos

I think I'm going to be picking up a stand for this tank (the Target stand) tomorrow. I realize that the light will have overhang, my plan to address that is to use the portion that I cut out for tubing and such as an extension and attach it with steel reinforcers. I realize that this isn't the BEST option, but it is a much better alternative than letting the ballast and light portion of the Solar Mini hang off the side. I'm getting the urge to fill this already, hopefully when I set up the Mini S tomorrow that will suppress that urge! I need to let the UG keep doing its thing! It's doing exactly what I was hoping it would, and it only has a few more sections to totally fill in!


----------



## rrrrramos

Some pics from the last few days. Got the stand from Target, was worried about the light overhanging but after having it on here for a bit I'm not really worried too much. I like it better on this, gotta drill some holes for the tubing and will probably fill it in sometime soon, or at least I'm considering it..


----------



## roznalos

UG's looking really nice!

Can;'t wait till the tank is filled


----------



## hydrophyte

That's lookin' good.


----------



## malaybiswas

Is that hydrocotyle in there with UG? Looks like mushrooms in open field. Really cool.


----------



## rrrrramos

Thanks!




malaybiswas said:


> Is that hydrocotyle in there with UG? Looks like mushrooms in open field. Really cool.


Yup! I like it, I hope it doesn't spread tooo fast. If possible I just want it around the base of the rocks.


----------



## rrrrramos

Drilling & filling next week.


----------



## rrrrramos

I need some suggestions!!
There is a small store down the street that sells ADA Ferts. I don't know EXACTLY which ones, but if I'm not mistaken they are clearing house for a move and have them priced at $16 a pop. If I was to pick these up, which ones would I need? I'm totally lost in the Step 1-3 and Brighty K series, as they are pretty vague on what they have in them on ADG and AFA. So basically, which ones would I need for this tank? Any help on that point is appreciated. 
Also, assuming my roommate gets his drill, and I pick up the drillhead and find a place to get the Co2 filled, I should be flooding on Monday. 
After that I get two weeks to decide on which type of shrimp I want to have in here. I'm starting to drift away from Blue Tigers/Blue Pearls and am considering just regular Tigers or CRS/CBS Grade S or higher. And I get to look for some Rotala wallichii for the back too


----------



## rrrrramos

Filled. Please ignore the Java Fern, if you can. Just making sure it stays alive before I put it in my Mini S. Nine hour light cycle. Not dosing yet, prob will start in a week or so. I'm liking it so far though!


----------



## rrrrramos

Got a good amount of stems of Rotala wallichii in today, planted in the space in back. They are adjusting to the tank and light right now so I'm not going to post pictures just yet. I'm impressed with the plant though, I can't wait to see how it fills out in here. 
Next step on the list: livestock. I've already decided this will be a shrimp tank, now I've just got to decide on what TYPE of shrimp to get. I'm starting to lean more towards a high grade CRS/CBS than the blue I was going to be going for when I started this tank. Even still I'm tossing up the idea of maybe snowballs or even going back to my plan of Blue Pearls. Either way I have to wait for the ammonia to go down. It's down to .25 already, so it should be good by the end of the week. 
Lastly, I'm loving this stand. It holds everything perfectly, and really showcases the tank. If it accommodated the overhang on the Solar M it'd be PERFECT but it doesn't seem to be a problem with such a small part hanging off.


----------



## kcirtappatrick

dang! that UG has filled in nicely! just a few more spots to get a nice thick carpet. i'm currently attempting to do a drystart with UG in an iwagumi layout. we'll see how it turns out.
i know you posted your dosing for your mini m a few pages back. could you PM or post your dosing for each day of the week? i just got my dryferts in and i'm clueless on how much and when to dose for a mini m..and i dont wanna overdose and kill my shrimp haha.


----------



## rrrrramos

Shot you a PM man. 

The Rotala adjusted to the light really quickly! I'll post up some pics later tonight if I remember.


----------



## rrrrramos

Alright, some more pics, better quality this time. I did find one plant in here that I was quite unhappy to see but I can't say I didn't expect. Utricularia sp. gibba. Ugh bladderwort! Removed what I could see, and will probably have to continue to do so. At least it's easy to remove at this stage. 


3/4 Shot









A Happy Family









Rotala wallichii









Full side shot









An attempt to show the UG and HV together..









And finally, a FTS







​
The background is just on there for the shots, but I have to admit I like how it looks there. I'm being torn between keeping it because it looks nice and taking it down because I like the look of ADA tanks where you can see behind them.


----------



## trigun808

go with ada brighty k guaranteed, and also maybe step 1, step 2 is when your tank has been established and rooted i think, so maybe later on but brighty k and step 1 u need those


----------



## rrrrramos

Ammonia is down to 0, guess the dry start and using the same stuff substrate really helped. Will probably stock next week or or the week after. Everything is growing in really well and I'm almost certain I pulled out the last of my uninvited guest a couple days ago. /fingers crossed



trigun808 said:


> go with ada brighty k guaranteed, and also maybe step 1, step 2 is when your tank has been established and rooted i think, so maybe later on but brighty k and step 1 u need those


I got to the place, they had Brighty K, Brighty K Special Lights, and Step 2. I picked up Brighty K. I'll probably just dose my regular dry ferts for a good month or two till I'm ready to use Step 2 and get that later. Place I went to also had a pretty sweet macro algae reef setup with a black clownfish. I almost had to ask how much the whole setup was! It was gorgeous!


----------



## rrrrramos

Couple more updates, UG is filling in nicely, just have the one spot you can see in the first picture left to fill in, I'm assuming that won't take too long. I trimmed the Rotala and replanted in a few spots. 


First, showing how much the UG has filled: 









Just an FTS, not as good quality since I didn't pull out the tripod









Close-up on the UG









And finally a shot of how the Hydrocoytle and UG look close up with each other







​
I hope you guys like this. I'll be getting some CRS or CBS when I allocate my funds and find out where all my money will be. Hopefully within the week! Water params are ideal!


----------



## FrostyNYC

Really nice job. Hydrocoytle was a good choice to mix with the UG.


----------



## vtkid

very nice man. that is a sick carpet!


----------



## rrrrramos

Thanks! I wish I could get a picture that conveys how it looks when I see it, but I've tried every setting on my camera, every lighting condition available to me and the UG and HV always seem to mix together. 
I'm also astonished that I never had heard of this Rotala before I used it in this tank. It is becoming one of my favorite types!


----------



## rrrrramos

No no no not again! It's starting to show the signs of green water once again. I honestly hate green water on a nano since you can't use a UV on it since it's so small, and I really hate doing blackouts. I've been a little forgetful on dosing so I'm hoping that normalizing that will fix this but I cannot stand it. 
Besides that, everything is looking good, Rotala is growing faster than I know what to do with it, the UG has covered pretty much everywhere and is in need of a trim come WC time on Sunday. And the HV is doing it's thing, tanks looking just like I'd hoped it would. Should get those shrimp for it after payday. Also should get a drop checker sometime soon...


----------



## vtkid

ya rotala wallichi is killer when it grows healthy. i have had some haggard clippings of it before but they died when i forgot about my tank for like a week or two. i hope you come out of that green water deal. that just goes to show how easily a tank can get out of hand.


----------



## rrrrramos

Just trimmed the UG and added some livestock to here. Added six CRS. 

FTS:









Help me grade these guys. This is an S+, right?


----------



## rrrrramos

Got 12 snowball shrimp in today. So I've got 12 Snowballs and 6 CRS in here now. I'll have pics later tonight if I remember haha.


----------



## seds

That is one of the coolest foregrounds I have ever seen.


----------



## rrrrramos

Thanks! I am pretty happy with how this one is turning out!


----------



## rrrrramos

Well I thought I'd gotten the top of the line stuff for Co2 equipment. Victor regulator, Nupro (swagelok) needle valve, clippard solenoid.
Apparently not. Came home from work to find my Co2 pouring into the tank. Needless to say my 6 SS and S+ CRS are dead. Just my luck I also got a shipment of 12 snowballs in yesterday. They are all dead too.
If I could find out WHY my Co2 decided to randomly pull this, I'd maybe be a little less pissed off about the whole situation.


----------



## liquidxshadowz

Rip


----------



## macclellan

Dang, that sucks!


----------



## kcirtappatrick

damn! sorry to hear about your shrimp! hopefully you can figure out what happened.


----------



## rrrrramos

Well it was a Co2 overdose. That much I know. And like I said, the needle valve is likely to blame, but previously the only problem I'd ever had with it was going from a steady 1-2bps to less than 1bps, so it slowing down. But of course, Murphy's Law had to come into effect when I added livestock to here, and it go the opposite way. It just baffles me that after I waited and purchased quality products, they would fail on me. 
I'm probably just going to keep this tank unstocked, or get some cheap nano fish for it eventually. I REALLY liked having the high grade CRS though, and they were doing great until today's disastrous event. So I've decided that I'm going to eventually make a shrimp breeding tank, 20L and make the environment ideal for them in there. Really, the biggest downer for me is that I paid a decent amount to stock this tank, and to have this happen not even a week after getting to enjoy them, it really sucks. Living on a typical college income doesn't help the matter either... Oh well, it's another day now...


----------



## rrrrramos

Well there is some good news as far as this tank goes. Before I left for work I saw 3 snowballs that had survived the OD. I'm kinda bummed that I gave up on about 5 last night and flushed them though!


----------



## rrrrramos

Going to do a major stem overhaul this weekend and will have rooted stumps for sale most likely. I tried to trim the Rotala to get it to bush out, but I trimmed too high and it looks ratty :/ So I'll be trimming and replanting the tops. The rest of the tank looks pretty much the same, still trying to get the Co2 situation resolved before I go much further on this one...


----------



## rrrrramos

Taking another chance and adding some guys to this tank. As of late everything has been steady. Been going so for a couple weeks now. Cleanup crew consists of a pair of Otos. 
I got rid of a lot of the R. wallichii and as much as I love the plant I'm still considering getting rid of it altogether. I'm going to try to get a 40 breeder going sometime soon, I think it would be much more fitting in a bigger tank like that. The Hydrocoytle is spreading well, if the stems get to high I just snip them off. I still love how that meshes with the UG in here, it's tough to convey in pictures how well it looks and the actual contrast there is between the greens of the two. That being said, the UG is actually getting on my nerves. It's growing TOO well. And the worst part is that from the one time I trimmed it, I'm STILL finding leaves floating. Even after I've thought I got all of them, I'll wake up and find a ton of them floating against the sides of the glass. Quite a pain haha. Here are a few pictures I took tonight, hope you enjoy!


Great addition to any tank 









Close-up of the HV/UG brotherhood









3/4 Shot









From the top









And the FTS







​


----------



## zeldar

I love this tank. The hydrocoytle and UG combo is spot on. Have you decided what kind of shrimp you are going to add? I think some snowballs would compliment your tank very well and not dominate the plants. But of course crystals would be awesome too.

I just started an emersed UG tank a couple of weeks ago. I am already having the itch to fill it. haha. It looks like you started your tank filled and then went to emersed and back to filled. Did you experience any melting or did your UG do pretty well through all of it? Also, it looks like you have co2 in your tank. I was just going to do Excel. Do you think I could get away with it? Only plants in the tank are UG, anubias petite, narrow java, mini pellia. 

Oh, if you were looking to sell a couple nodes of that hydrocoytle, I would be glad to buy them from you.


----------



## rrrrramos

zeldar said:


> I love this tank. The hydrocoytle and UG combo is spot on. Have you decided what kind of shrimp you are going to add? I think some snowballs would compliment your tank very well and not dominate the plants. But of course crystals would be awesome too.
> 
> I just started an emersed UG tank a couple of weeks ago. I am already having the itch to fill it. haha. It looks like you started your tank filled and then went to emersed and back to filled. Did you experience any melting or did your UG do pretty well through all of it? Also, it looks like you have co2 in your tank. I was just going to do Excel. Do you think I could get away with it? Only plants in the tank are UG, anubias petite, narrow java, mini pellia.
> 
> Oh, if you were looking to sell a couple nodes of that hydrocoytle, I would be glad to buy them from you.


Ah sore subject! The shrimp I had in here before, 6 CRS S+, S++, and 12 Snowballs, all succumbed to a Co2 overdose at the fault of my regulator. What a great day it was to see my bubble counter looking like a machine gun and my tank looking like it was filled with Sprite, not to mention the $70 investment of livestock all on their backs :/
I will add some more Snowballs once I have my Co2 figured out. 

I actually went emmersed->filled->emmersed->filled. Never really experienced any melt or anything from the UG, only really got mad at me when I did a 3 day blackout haha. I'd say wait till at least a month to fill yours, once it roots and is happy with everything it will grow & spread like wildfire. I can't really tell if the Co2 does anything for the UG, like I said it's being problematic right now (usually slowing down to less than 1 bubble per ever 10 seconds lately) and it's still growing crazy. I haven't used Excel in quite a while, but I don't think it would hurt, but it MIGHT hurt the MP, I don't know if that stuff hates it like moss & riccia do.

And I'll be getting rid of a LOT of the Hydrocoytle in here, it's taken up a good portion of the foreground at this point, I'll be sure to let you know when I have some!


----------



## Ugly Genius

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## zeldar

o man, sorry about bringing that up. I did read that in your journal a while back, just forgot it was your tank. That really does hurt. I got home from work today to find a SS CRS on the carpet. To my amazement I touched it and it flipped so I threw him back in the tank. Must have been miracle timing. 

I had my mini pellia in my 2.5gallon that I dose with excel and didn't see in ill effects so it should do alright. 

Definitely let me know about the HV. Thanks.


----------



## rrrrramos

I think Oto's were the perfect choice for this tank. Well, perfect and worst. I blame them fully for the fact that I have to remove almost handfuls of floating UG pretty much daily, but I love the fact that when they get a little scarred I end up finding two tails poking out of the UG. Plus with just these two guys the glass is crystal clear all the time. None of my Oto's before were able to accomplish such a feat!

Also, for the record, I did a decent amount of work in this tank over the past few days. If you look at the last pictures I posted, you'll notice that there are green pipes in the tank, but they aren't the Eheim ones. They were DISGUSTING. They are now cleaner than when I first put them in this tank, and so is the tubing! I took out the UG that was behind the rock in the middle, sold it, and replaced it with a fourth rock that my roommate was no longer using. I also removed half the R. wallichii and planted R. macandra 'Green' in its place, it's currently where the macandra is on the left, wallichiii on the right. It looks like crap right now, so no pictures. Oh also, the Hydrocoytle is spreading, like, annoyingly spreading. And the UG won't stop growing. Part of me was thinking about starting over on this scape, but I'll si it out for a while, and chop down some of the HV trees growing in here! The UG is gonna get TALL though, I'll be damned if I trim it again. I'll be finding that stuff floating in my tank everyday for the rest of my life!!


----------



## problemman

what does UG stand for?


----------



## Ugly Genius

problemman said:


> what does UG stand for?


Ugly Genius.

And Utricularia Graminifolia.


----------



## rrrrramos

Ugly Genius said:


> Ugly Genius.
> 
> And Utricularia Graminifolia.



I'd be worried, and impressed, if you were not only floating in my tank, but also had Oto tails sticking out of you.


----------



## rrrrramos

I'm starting to get bored with this tank. I feel a full rescape is in its near future...


----------



## timme278

NOOOO DONT RESCAPE... this tanks like, amazing man.

i have one question... when you say "bash rocks" how do you resize them.. is it literally hammer and hitting for a while or a special technique? thanks man.


----------



## rrrrramos

timme278 said:


> NOOOO DONT RESCAPE... this tanks like, amazing man.
> 
> i have one question... when you say "bash rocks" how do you resize them.. is it literally hammer and hitting for a while or a special technique? thanks man.


I love the scape in here too but it's just getting old for me. Plus the Hydrocoytle is starting to take over and it's impossible to remove without also removing the UG :/

And for the most part, yeah I just hit the rocks with a hammer, though if I was trying to get a specific shape I used a chisel at times.


----------



## Bastian

That HV/UG looks really nice togeter ! GJ. And do you trim your UG often... so it wont get to thick or..?


----------



## rrrrramos

Bastian said:


> That HV/UG looks really nice togeter ! GJ. And do you trim your UG often... so it wont get to thick or..?


I've trimmed the UG once since I filled the tank. I SHOULD have trimmed it at least once a month at this point, but I always seem to put it off. It's about two inches tall by now.


----------



## rrrrramos

These are gonna be the last pictures of this tank, at least this incarnation of it. I'm going to sell off everything in it, if you're interested send me a PM, I should be making a FS thread as soon as the shipping supplies make it here. Hopefully by the time I have everything sold I'll have my Co2 situation fixed as well.. 
Here she is!


















​


----------



## Ugly Genius

You did good with this 'scape and I'm looking forward to the new one.
I think it's a good call to try something new. The best part of a nano is that when we get bored of a 'scape -- no matter how good it may be -- in an afternoon, we can have another up and running. It helps keep the hobby interesting.


----------



## Bastian

You already have in mind how your new scape is gonna look like? And my UG grows quite thick and high, trimmed it twice now but it seems that at some points the roots don't get a hold in the bottom substrate anymore


----------



## rrrrramos

Thanks guys, yeah, the toughest part will be finding the new plants!
I do have a plan already, a play on a normal iwagumi layout, using various 'carpet' plants and a different sort of rock layout than usually seen. I want a lot of space left at the top, and assuming my Co2 gets fixed, I'll be stocking this tank with more than just otos!


----------



## rrrrramos

Tank is currently empty. I've got two oto's and a sprig of HM in there. After selling everything in the tank off, I've got a bunch of $$ in my PayPal account and no PayPal card, so why not use it to get stuff for this tank! I saw Ohko Stones on AFA, did some searching and was quite impressed with what I found. I've decided on using those for a hardscape, putting in an order tonight. Also thinking about a new diffuser, but for now the standard nano diffuser will work. Plants should be along the lines of HC, Glosso, possibly some HM. I'm also considering a couple sprigs of some sort of slow growing small leaf stem plant, but that's to be decided later. Inspiration for the original idea I had going can be seen here, though the idea is still along the same lines, it's changed as is usually the case!


----------



## rrrrramos

I got my stones in today, much 'muddier' than I expected. Gotta let those soak for a while. Also got my Glosso in, just gotta get some HC and I'll have everything ready! I'm probably going to work on this tank tomorrow, I conveniently have the day off work! I'll be sure to take some pics as soon as possible.


----------



## JennaH

can't wait to see the new scape, sounds like it's gonna be great!
i just watched american idol and the guest judge was neil patrick harris. haha it made me think of you


----------



## rrrrramos

Almost done with the rescape! As you can tell, I didn't end up using the Ohko Stones I ordered, and went ahead and used the ones I originally used in this tank. I've got three plants in here so far, and need one to complete it! The plant list is as follows:
_Glossostigma elatinoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Helanthium tenellum
_

I still have to find some _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ to complete the scape. I'm planning to stock it with some CRS/CBS, maybe also a small school of fish. So far there is no plan for any stems in here, but it's a tank, we all know plans change. Anyways, snapped a quick few for now, here they are:


























​


----------



## rrrrramos

Talk about raining on my parade, I just opened up the filter to clean it up some since I noticed a significant loss of flow in the tank, and I pop out the impeller only to see that the shaft is broken... It's still flowing water, just slow as hell and probably not very efficiently. I'm off to go see if there is by the slimmest chance imaginable somewhere around me carrying the part, and to get some more Ehfisubstrat. Wish me luck!


----------



## rrrrramos

Ok, I suppose I'll flat out ask... comments? Criticism?


----------



## MrJG

I think it looks great. Once the plans grow in the depth between the front and back rock groups is going to become even more defined.


----------



## Digsy

I really like your rock arrangement and I too think it's going to look great once the plants fill in a bit. What's the plan for the HC?


----------



## rrrrramos

MrJG said:


> I think it looks great. Once the plans grow in the depth between the front and back rock groups is going to become even more defined.


Thanks! That's what I'm hoping for. I'm also hoping that one of the plants, preferably the HC, will make its way through the small little gap between the two stones that make up the main "mountain."



Digsy said:


> I really like your rock arrangement and I too think it's going to look great once the plants fill in a bit. What's the plan for the HC?


Thank you! I'm hoping for the HC to become the most dominant plant in the carpet, it'll mainly be used in the front and like I said up there, hopefully make its way through the smaller crevices. 

Upkeep on this scape will be a little more than previous tanks I've had, but hopefully it'll pay off. This is the first tank I designed with fish and/or shrimp in mind. I decided against stem's in here (with the exception of the carpeting stems, of course) to keep the upper area open, and hope to get a small school of small fish that'll spend their time above the planted area. The planted area will be for the shrimp I plan to get. I'm hoping it gives the impression of land & air with the contrast between the swimming fish and the lower dwelling shrimp. Hopefully that makes sense.


Edit: Oh and also, I'm looking to get a heater for this tank. I'm thinking I'm going to have to go with an inline heater, and I'm assuming the Hydor ETH-200 is right one for this tank with the 2211? If I'm not mistaken the tubing size is 13mm Inflow and 10mm Outflow, though I could be wrong.


----------



## rrrrramos

Well, where to start with this one. Finally got the HC in and planted today, you can't really tell so there's no point in taking pictures of it yet. Glosso is growing very nicely, but some of it is growing upwards so there is already minimal trimming starting. The HM was NOT happy that it was no longer the only plant in the tank and all the leaves that were previously a part of it melted off, but most sent off new shoots or have nice healthy new growth on the tops. The Helanthium tenellum was looking a little ratty when it was put in, it's starting to turn around quite nicely. 
I wasn't able to find a local source for the impeller shaft so I put up a WTB ad on here and was fortunate enough to find somebody who had an extra, so that will be on it's way tommorrow. I got a Red Sea Nano and filled it with my Eheim EfhiSubstrat Pro as to not disturb the water and need a re-cycle to hold over until then. 
The Co2 has finally normalized after I flipped the solenoid, I feel stupid that it was just that that was the problem, but I hooked it up how I received it, so I don't FULLY blame myself. I also have a CAL Nano Drop Checker on the way, it should be here tomorrow. 
Even after doing a 100% water change when I did this new layout, my Ammonia is at 0ppm, but my pH was pretty high for this tank, 7.6 or so. Hopefully now that I have decent flow throughout the tank, the Co2 will spread more and the pH will go back down to the 6.5 it was at before. 
I guess that's pretty much it. Will still need to get a new filter floss pad for the Eheim before I set it back up as that was SEVERELY cutting back flow, but other than that I'm ready for all my stuff to get here! And can't wait for this tank to grow out like I want it to!


----------



## rrrrramos

A little growth here and there, plus added the HC









My new addition


----------



## rrrrramos

Got an impeller shaft replacement in the mail today thanks to the very generous *bsmith*! Couple that with a new pad of filter floss and this tank has more flow than I think I've ever seen in it! 
Still working on training the Glosso, and getting the tank on a steady dosing schedule. Other than that the HC is actually doing quite well, HM is kinda doing it's thing, and the _H. tenellum_ is finally adjusted to this tank. Can't wait to see this take shape over the next few weeks!


----------



## BMueller777

great tank man, good set up


----------



## rrrrramos

Thanks!
Hmm, my Glosso is still growing upwards... Co2 is at 30ppm, light is obviously 27W, and I'm staying on top of, if not going a wee bit overboard, with EI dosing. The other plants are all happy, the HC is spreading and the HM is starting to grow low. 
Should I turn up the Co2 for now before there is any livestock in here?


----------



## rrrrramos

Go figure that after I posted above how my glosso wasn't carpeting, I come home today to see tons of new growth growing along the substrate... But hooray!


----------



## rrrrramos

Quick update. For the most part everything is how it should be in here, only gripe is with the diffuser, but that's just because I want a new one 


FTS









Left Side









Right Side









Recently organized stand 







​
As expected, the glosso is taking over the scape as of right now. If all goes as planned, the other plants will all root within the glosso, and be exposed to create the 'Supercarpet' I planned for this tank 
I just need some Oto's in here to help keep those rocks clean. A little green on them is alright, but I already think there is too much on there!


----------



## Outlawboss

Looking good. That Co2 cylinder is cool! Is it paintball or just a small regular?


----------



## rrrrramos

Outlawboss said:


> Looking good. That Co2 cylinder is cool! Is it paintball or just a small regular?


It's a 2.5# cylinder. Lasts for a good 4-5 months on this tank.


----------



## rrrrramos

No pics of the tank, gonna do a MAJOR trim tomorrow during the WC, the Glosso is getting VERY stringy. I did however add some new life to this tank. Got ~22 CRS/CBS ranging from A Grade to SS Grade. So I'll let you guys enjoy some pictures of those guys for now. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow if I'm pleased with the trimming. I think it's safe to say that the Glosso is taking over the carpet growth. The HC is still there, and the HM is growing kind of oddly. Oh I also added a couple Anubias nana 'petite' but I don't know if they are going to stay in here or not yet. 









































​


----------



## rrrrramos

Trimmed up today, the Glosso was going crazy, believe it or not this is it under control. I took out a little bit of the HM, and added an Anubias nana 'petite' as well, but uncertain if that's staying or not. 


















​


----------



## rrrrramos

Couple quick updates here. Everything is still growing well, trimmed the glosso again a couple days ago and it's starting to stay low but there are still a few pesky areas I'll have to work on. I got a filter for my next tank in the mail yesterday and the former owner had a bag of Purigen in there, I tossed it into the 2211 on here and WOW the water is clearer than I've ever seen it. It's amazing. 
On a sadder note, over the weekend I balanced out the stand this is on so it would level out and the water level would be even. So I was able to fill it up mostly all the way (front to back is still a couple millimeters off). Shrimp weren't used to this, I suppose, and three of them decided to cut their lives short. I've had a couple of in tank deaths, I'd say my number is now down to about 16 or so. I'll try to have some pictures up by the weekend on here!


----------



## hyphination

the tank looks cool rrrrramos, I was going to do something like this but never had the guts. the constant trimming and maintenance would have drove me nuts. and if the carpet didn't turn out perfect, it would probably frustrate me till the point where I would want to scrap the whole thing. anyways I hope yours turns out awesome! haha. 
purigen in a miracle worker. when I first threw some in my filter for my other tank, I didn't even know there was water in there because it was so clear. I'm thinking about throwing some in for my mini-m, idk why i haven't done it yet. 
im sorry to hear about your losses. i hope the others weren't a part of that cult.


----------



## rrrrramos

Thank you! I can't say it's an easy maintenance tank, I trim damn near twice a week to keep the glosso in check. But honestly, that makes me appreciate the tank even more. 
Having added the Purigen, I feel like I need to finally clean my diffuser. It's nasty brown and it really stands out now that the pipes and such are clean! 

On another note, I'm thinking about adding a few more Anubias sp nana 'petite' to the area where the other one is, or in the crevice between the two back rocks. 
Good idea, or would it look tacky?


----------



## rrrrramos

Trimmed on Sunday, these pictures are from last night. Just a few more spots left for the plants to fill in, the trimming is constant on the Glosso, and the HM is starting to stand out like I'd hoped. It's hard to see in the pics I'm posting here, but I added a decent amount of Anubais nana 'petite' in the crevices of most of the rocks. 






​


----------



## A Hill

Awesome Tank, I'm looking into getting one myself and have been debating CO2 options mainly ADA system vs paintball vs 2.5-5# tank and was wondering how long they would last. Thanks for the information! What regulator are you using and how many bps are you pushing?

Thanks,
-Andrew



rrrrramos said:


> It's a 2.5# cylinder. Lasts for a good 4-5 months on this tank.


----------



## rrrrramos

A Hill said:


> Awesome Tank, I'm looking into getting one myself and have been debating CO2 options mainly ADA system vs paintball vs 2.5-5# tank and was wondering how long they would last. Thanks for the information! What regulator are you using and how many bps are you pushing?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Andrew


Thanks! I'm using a Victor VTS-253A and I use 1bps. Obviously the ADA System would compliment the tank the best, but this is cheaper and does the job just as effectively. And obviously lasts much longer haha. I'd personally like an ADA diffuser to go along with the tank but that's not in the cards right now :/


----------



## rrrrramos

After looking at the previous pictures of this tank, it looks like I'll have to take a hacksaw to this!


FTS









3/4 Shot









From the Top









Even More from the Top









Some of my Shrimp







​


----------



## rrrrramos

Just chopped this thing to bits. I'll have a before and after pic up soon. Gonna wait till it grows back in to take some "nice" shots though!


----------



## rrrrramos

EDIT: Just found my first berried CRS  



Pardon the cameraphone shots, took these to show my brother and don't feel it's worthy of pulling out the digital camera haha.


BEFORE:









AFTER:







​


----------



## MrJG

Looks great and its a lot more balanced without the hardscape in the back missing. Gotta keep the front of those rocks open! Congrats on the CRS!


----------



## rrrrramos

Thanks! I agree, I like being able to see the hardscape as opposed to it being covered by the plants. I'll be moving (again) in the coming months, and I think I'll be keeping the hardscape, but ditching the Glosso and maybe the HM and just doing HC for a carpet. Glosso is a GREAT carpet plant, but I think it's better suited for a bigger tank...


----------



## rrrrramos

​


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Cool glosso and berried shrimp!


----------



## chase127

Awesome picture


----------



## liquidity

Fun read, thanks - and beautiful tank!


----------



## VincentK

Great tank, I really like how the carpet is a bunch of mixed greens.

P.S. I loved you as Dr. Horrible.


----------



## rrrrramos

Haha thank you! I had a couple avatars that were Dr. Horrible over the past haha.
This tank will be getting it's third (well, fourth, if you want to be technical) rescape around June-ish. Until then I'm just gonna let it do it's thing. I think my shrimp might have dropper her eggs, or for all I know they hatched and are hiding, I haven't seen any berried shrimp in the tank for a week or so now.


----------



## rrrrramos

Go figure, as I post that response, I just now look at the tank and what do I see? My berried shrimp, front and center (well, front and really far to the right) 
I tried to move her to get a better view of the eggs but she jumped back and I lost her in the sea of roots.


----------



## kcirtappatrick

congrats on the berried shrimp! well, as long as you know she's in there its all good!


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Nice progression but I would trim the glosso even shorter. All the way to the substrate.


----------



## rrrrramos

MARIMOBALL said:


> Nice progression but I would trim the glosso even shorter. All the way to the substrate.


Yeah, it's already getting close to where it was before I trimmed it. I kind of feel like it's too big of a plant for such a small tank, and grows way too fast for the size of the tank too.


----------



## rrrrramos

I'm wanting to trim this again, really just hack away at it. It's almost to the point where it looks like that first "Before" picture. The only thing is that I can't find the berried CRS, which leads me to believe that the eggs hatched, and I'd hate to accidentally pull those out along with the Glosso! 
I really just want to pull it all out and let the HC do it's thing and take over, but I feel like I'd do more damage that way as opposed to starting over when I move and letting the HC fill in then. :/


----------



## Fat Guy

I like it a lot. looks great


----------



## rrrrramos

So I went ahead and tore down the tank today. Well, I took out all the plants, kept a little bit of the HC, and kept the rocks how they were. I found about 5 baby shrimp in doing so, they are all CRS and are all about 2mm big right now. I'm sure there are more hiding somewhere in the tank as well. so right now I only have the A. nana 'petite' planted in here, on the rocks where they were before. 
Everything that was in here is for sale in the SnS though, pretty well priced as well if I may say so. I'll get some pics up when the lights are back on, cuz I kinda like how it looks with no plants in it and just a bunch of happy CRS


----------



## rrrrramos

Well here she is; the HC you see floating will eventually get planted and hopefully carpet the whole tank. There are still some plants I need to get out of here, but I'll get those when I have this tank torn down for the move. That's probably around the time the HC will be getting planted as well!


It's so empty!!









Nom nom nom







​


----------



## Damian

Lookin good rams.


----------



## rrrrramos

Dream2MkBlve said:


> Lookin good rams.


Thanks! 

I successfully moved this tank to the town over today, will probably plant the HC over the weekend. Added a couple A. nana 'petite's that I found in a nano terrarium along with a Java Fern Windelov. So far all shrimp are accounted for, so that's good news. I'll have some more pictures once I get the HC planted, my plan is to have just a carpet of HC and the anubias where they are now, with the same hardscape as before. HC won't "take over" like the Glosso was constantly doing, especially in the conditions in this tank. This is gonna become a somewhat set & forget tank as I'm going to be working on the Mini-L once it finally gets down here.


----------



## rrrrramos

Figured I should do a small update on this tank. After I got it moved into the house, found out that the A/C didn't work. Water temp went up to above 90°, and I came home the next day to find 12 boiled shrimp. The oto somehow survived the temp spike though. Oh well, lesson learned, maybe I'll get some more sometime later. 

As far as the tank itself goes, I've kind of had a lot of stuff going on with the move and work and haven't had a lot of free time to work on this. I did get the HC planted, about a week ago, and it's just now starting to take off. I took in a few stems of Limnophilia aromatica from my buddies tank, and planted them along the back, but will probably remove them soon enough, and plant some more HC back there. 

I don't have any pictures right now, as like I said, I've been pretty busy and have been neglecting the tank to the point where the water level is below the outflow. I'm also having a good amount of problems with the 2211, but since I only have the oto to worry about, I might do a 100% cleaning on the filter, see if it's stuff in there that's impeding the flow or what. Oh and the Co2 ran out today... :/

I was having thoughts about selling this whole thing, but I doubt I could bring myself to it. We'll see once the Mini L gets here I suppose!


----------



## Damian

Sorry to hear about the crystals man. It happens. Cant believe youre considering selling off the m. craaazy. I've followed your threads, especially the 2.5 derimmed one and remember how ecstatic you were about receiving the m. hah. anyway man put me on the list if you consider selling it. I shall have to come to the dark side.


----------



## prestonp

sorry about the shrimpies

i'm planning to get a eheim classic for my own mini-m. How is the 2211? Would you recommend the 2211 or 2213? Goodluck with your tank!


----------



## rrrrramos

Dream2MkBlve said:


> Sorry to hear about the crystals man. It happens. Cant believe youre considering selling off the m. craaazy. I've followed your threads, especially the 2.5 derimmed one and remember how ecstatic you were about receiving the m. hah. anyway man put me on the list if you consider selling it. I shall have to come to the dark side.


I'll be sure to let you know, I still love this tank but haven't really had the time for it as of late :/ Hopefully after I get everything moved in here it will be a different situation.



prestonp said:


> sorry about the shrimpies
> 
> i'm planning to get a eheim classic for my own mini-m. How is the 2211? Would you recommend the 2211 or 2213? Goodluck with your tank!


The Eheim 2211 seems like it was made for this tank. Personally I feel like the 2213 is too big for this. Oddly the smaller 2211 is, I believe, about 10 to $20 more than the 2213, so there is that to think about. But I full recommend the 2211, I've been happy with it so far!


----------



## ClPat

Nice stone scape!


----------



## rrrrramos

I'll have to take some pictures here soon, the HC I planted when I moved in is finally starting to carpet like it should. The Limnophilia aromatica I planted here to hold it, well, took hold and is growing in pretty heavy in the background. The Co2 ran out, and instead of getting it filled up, I decided to sell it all, so this is just going on my dosing, which is on a "when I remember" schedule. But, so far so good. 
I've been comtemplating getting rid of this tank once I get the Mini-L down here, but I just can't do that. But I am going to be selling the light, and replacing it with two Ott-Lites, so look for a Solar Mini-M in the SnS within the next day or so.


----------



## rrrrramos

Now up for sale in the SnS. Check it out if you're interested.


----------



## Sushieraser

A lovely tank.


----------



## rrrrramos

Just moved this tank back into my room and started it back up. Did a quick rock scape with the same rocks, got a half formed HC carpet right now along the front, and some Anubia nana 'petite' in there too. Need to get a second light (using a 13W Ott-Lite right now), and I'm using a Red Sea Nano Filter which I don't think does that great of a job on this tank. So might have to tackle that soon too. I'll take some pictures maybe tomorrow or this week.


----------



## rrrrramos

Just got the HC and A. nana in there right now. I like the rock scape, iffy about the one on the far left though, that one may or may not stay. I am trying to decide on what a good carpet plant would be for this. I haven't decided on which ones I do want, only that I DON'T want to have Glosso or UG. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. This will be a high/medium light tank after Friday, 26W over it, and I'm thinking about if I should hook up the Eheim 2213 I have to it or not, only thing really deterring me from that is that I would have to get glass/acrylic pipes for it if I did. Probably not going to do CO2, but will likely be dosing once I get a plant choice picked out.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

hairgrass? like true dwarf hairgrass?


----------



## rrrrramos

plantedpufferfreak said:


> hairgrass? like true dwarf hairgrass?


I was thinking about getting some of the E. 'belem' for the tank, and maybe a short stem for the back.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

that would be good. Fish gallery got in some plants but nothing too good. I heard a rumor that Rift to Reef in flowermound got in a bunch of stuff but i havent checked it out yet


----------



## TLE041

Just curious, why did you rule out UG for this tank?


----------



## Fat Guy

yeah....why no ug?


----------



## rrrrramos

plantedpufferfreak said:


> that would be good. Fish gallery got in some plants but nothing too good. I heard a rumor that Rift to Reef in flowermound got in a bunch of stuff but i havent checked it out yet


Not really too big a fan of Rift2Reef after the move, they were amazing when they were on 407, now that they are on 2499 they are way too much like a mainstream LFS now...



TLE041 said:


> Just curious, why did you rule out UG for this tank?





Fat Guy said:


> yeah....why no ug?


Grows too fast, used it already once in this tank, and I see it more fit for a larger tank. Love the plant, just not for this tank.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

Ah i didnt live up here before the move. but they dont ever have that great of a selection. I go there very rarely lol im all about DNA and Fish gallery lol


----------



## Francis Xavier

You'll have to check out ADG when we're finished building man. You won't want to miss it!


----------



## rrrrramos

Francis Xavier said:


> You'll have to check out ADG when we're finished building man. You won't want to miss it!


In Houston? Or up here in DFW?


----------



## Fat Guy

couple questions, where did you purchase the clear tubing for your eheim? I'm setting up a mini m and have the eheim 2211 and 13mm lily pipes. wondering what your choices were for the clear tubing for the filter and the pipes. where'd you get it. I've read through you journal. My apologies if you mentioned where you picked up the tubing earlier. curious how/where you went to get the tubing and what exactly your purchased to hook up the eheim to the lily pipes. best, el g


----------



## Francis Xavier

Houston! Fish Gallery speak threw me off. I keep forgetting they have one in Dallas.

Even still.


----------



## rrrrramos

Fat Guy said:


> couple questions, where did you purchase the clear tubing for your eheim? I'm setting up a mini m and have the eheim 2211 and 13mm lily pipes. wondering what your choices were for the clear tubing for the filter and the pipes. where'd you get it. I've read through you journal. My apologies if you mentioned where you picked up the tubing earlier. curious how/where you went to get the tubing and what exactly your purchased to hook up the eheim to the lily pipes. best, el g


I found some tubing at Lowes that I ended up using, but that was for my 9mm outflow. I didn't find anything there that worked too well for the 13mm intake, there were some but I felt they wouldn't fit as well as the supplied green one did. I actually got rid of my 2211 and now have a 2213. But only one tube and no lillies :/



Francis Xavier said:


> Houston! Fish Gallery speak threw me off. I keep forgetting they have one in Dallas.
> 
> Even still.


Heh, if I ever take the trip down to Houston I'll make it a point to swing by!


----------



## rrrrramos

Finally got around to getting the second light and got some E. belem frrom *CL*. Planted, dosing, just gotta get the 2213 hooked up on here and get some sort of Co2 bubbling into here again! But that's a post-Christmas thing it's starting to look like. 
Anyways, some shots of the tank in its current state. 
























​


----------



## rrrrramos

Well I just hooked up my 2213 to this tank, get it filled, running and throttled back, and after all that, I notice a couple drops of water on my stand. Turns out, one of the quick disconnects has a little crack in it. It's dropping about a drop every 30 seconds or so.

Actually, while writing this went to just remove the intakes QD, pulled the canister out and the actual casing for the canister has a leak right at the very middle. Bought this used, guess I should have expected it to suck... Well this sucks...


----------



## Fat Guy

that sucks. sorry to hear.



rrrrramos said:


> Well I just hooked up my 2213 to this tank, get it filled, running and throttled back, and after all that, I notice a couple drops of water on my stand. Turns out, one of the quick disconnects has a little crack in it. It's dropping about a drop every 30 seconds or so.
> 
> Actually, while writing this went to just remove the intakes QD, pulled the canister out and the actual casing for the canister has a leak right at the very middle. Bought this used, guess I should have expected it to suck... Well this sucks...


----------



## Aquariumnoob1

I know im reviving a very dead thread but i would really like to see an update on this tank. I want to see how your DHG belem is doing.
Sorry

Noob


----------



## rrrrramos

This tank has been without water since December it looks like. I just decided to let it do its thing, haven't had the time or extra money to pour into this lately, so I kinda just put it in "set & forget" mode. Lights are on for 12 hours a day, not misting it, haven't actually added a drop to it since I drained it after the filter fiasco. As you can see in the pics, I must have missed a few stems of HC when I pulled it all out way back when. The DHG isn't really doing anything, not growing but it's still alive. I'm sure if I was to fill this up it would grow. I also have a nice thick coat of BGA along the waterline. Not going to worry about that till I fill this up, which I doubt will be anytime soon. Here are some pictures of it now, not the best pictures, but it's hard to get a good one with everything that is on the glass!


----------

